# Guinea/Chicken crosses ... ?



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

My retired hens started making a nest and laying in it out of the blue last week. They were sent to live on the property since they were no longer laying, but it's become significantly warmer these past few weeks. All five are definitely HENS. They haven't shown any interest in nesting, nor have they laid an egg in the six months I've had them.

However, this morning, I cracked open one of their eggs, and it was fertilized. I do have a single male guinea, and he's the only male bird on the property. Is this hybrid possible and what is the survival rate? I can only imagine the babies would be the weirdest looking birds on the planet...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Apparently, it is possible. Check out this website: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Guineas/BRKGuinHybrid.html


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gosh the naked neck cross guinea looks like a vulture at 7 months!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They only live about a year. Normally they die as they go into puberty. They do look like Vultures though. They need a high protein game bird food to eat.


----------

